# Pigeon-Birthday cake



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

In the UK, we have a soap called Coronation Street. Its been running for over 40 years!! 

One of the characters, Jack keeps pigeons and its his 70th birthday this week. Someone has baked him a pigeon cake - please see link below.

http://www.itv.com/page.asp?partid=431

It even has bars!!

Also, the opening credits and sometimes at the commercial break, have pigeons fluttering around......

Good programme too. 

Tania xx


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tanya,

I've heard of Coronation Street, but never seen it of course.

Amazing that a soap could go on for 40 years and still be so popular.

I know we've had a few long running ones over here as well, but it sounds like Coronation Street would take the record.

That cake is adorable! 

Thanks for sharing it with us.

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I look forward to watching that episode (actually I look forward to watching every episode). I hear that "Jack" is leaving the series...

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I've found my birthday cake for next year!!!!! What a very cool idea.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, that is really cute - the baker sure did a great job on that pigeon. 

I reckon that is the only kind of pigeon I would ever take a bite out of.


----------

